

Ask HN: What are you favorite things that your teacher(s) did? - kabuks

I'm knee deep designing an 8-week curriculum for devbootcamp.com and I want it to be amazing.<p>I keep thinking back to my favorite teachers, how they used humor, expected the best of me...etc.<p>What are some of your fondest memories of your teachers? What techniques/attitudes/strategies did  they use that really worked for you, and helped you learn?
======
bartonfink
I had two teachers in high school - a math and a Latin teacher - who started
every class with short warmup exercises. They weren't graded, but covered
material from the previous couple of days. The exercises would take roughly 5
minutes, and then we'd spend 5 more minutes "grading" them and handling short
?'s before segueing into that day's lesson.

I think it was one of the best teaching techniques I ever saw, and if I ever
go back to my old dream of teaching I intend to use it. It kept everybody on a
short feedback loop. This ensured that students knew whether they really "got"
a subject and that the teachers knew where they needed to spend more time.

